# Ls6 intake manifold question...



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok lets see if I can make since with this, new to this. Here is my question, I have heard a few times where I live that these guys are pulling off ls6 intakes off of these corvettes and putting them on their ls2 gto's, now I may have miss understood but that is what I have heard and what I was wanting to know is if a ls6 intake manifold would fit on my 2005 gto (acourse with the ls2) and if it does is it worth finding one to buy and putting on. Any power gain? I would greatly apperciate and comments. Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

People were taking the LS6 intake mani and putting it on LS1 Camaro/Firebirds. But somewhere down the road GM decided that all LS1 will come with the LS6 intake. 04 GTOs have the LS6 intake mani from the factory. It is awsome, porting doesn't seem to help any.

As far as the LS2, I wouldn't change to LS6. LS2 has a bigger TB opening. I WOULD get it ported from Jeremy Formato though. I've seen 15+ HP alone from it. I think the reason why is beause the LS2 intake is 2 peice and has lots of room to be smoothed out.

You can also go aftermarket with a FAST or Typhoon intake. From dynos I've seen, it is only a few extra HP from going ported and costs 2X as much.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

stealth gray goat said:


> Ok lets see if I can make since with this, new to this. Here is my question, I have heard a few times where I live that these guys are pulling off ls6 intakes off of these corvettes and putting them on their ls2 gto's, now I may have miss understood but that is what I have heard and what I was wanting to know is if a ls6 intake manifold would fit on my 2005 gto (acourse with the ls2) and if it does is it worth finding one to buy and putting on. Any power gain? I would greatly apperciate and comments. Thanks


No. LS2 uses a four bolt 90mm drive by wire TB and the LS1/6 have a three bolt 75mm cable TB. Have your stock ported.


----------



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks alot!


----------

